# NASA: Thunder Hill: Tue March 16, Open Track



## dregsz (Jan 12, 2004)

Hi All,

NASA Pro racing is holding a Max Track Time, Mid Week HPDE at Thunder Hill Raceway Park, Willows, CA on Tues, March 16th. The sound limit is a liberal 103db.
There is 3 hours of track time planned per driver!!!, 6, 30 minute sessions each.

Cost: $179, That's CHEAP!!!

I know the Cobratti are in need of Loud track days, Hope you can make it.

Registration: nasaproracing.com


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

dregsz said:


> Hi All,
> 
> NASA Pro racing is holding a Max Track Time, Mid Week HPDE at Thunder Hill Raceway Park, Willows, CA on Tues, March 16th. The sound limit is a liberal 103db.
> There is 3 hours of track time planned per driver!!!, 6, 30 minute sessions each.
> ...


Thunderhill kicks ass! One of my favorite tracks!

Mike


----------

